# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¿ conoceis la tienda de Embalses.net ?

## Xuquer

Os lo juro, no tengo comisión  :Big Grin:  http://www.embalses.net/tienda.php

Simplemente es que hoy la he visto, no me habia fijado antes y me ha llamado la atención.  :Cool: 

salu2  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> Os lo juro, no tengo comisión 
> 
> Simplemente es que hoy la he visto, no me habia fijado antes y me ha llamado la atención. 
> 
> salu2


Yo la acabo de descubrir, ahora lo que hace falta es que no se entere mi mujer y la utilize para hacerme chantaje :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## pacome36

si es lo que yo creo, entre el otro dia, es un lugar donde puedes entrar en enlaces de tiendas a nivel nacional que venden sus productos por internet, la que recuerdo ahora es pc city, pero habia mas muy conocidas, osea que yo si la conozco

----------


## Salut

¿Y si hacemos merchandising de embalses.net? Me apunto a socio capitalista  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xuquer

> ¿Y si hacemos merchandising de embalses.net? Me apunto a socio capitalista



Editado por embalses.

----------


## FEDE

> De momento empieza por pinchar donde el aceite arriba de la tienda que creo que cada pinchazito el foro ingresa algo...bueno el foro   ...embalses.net mejor dicho.


Hola Xuquer, ya la he visto pero esta todo tan caro  :EEK!:  o es que yo estoy en crisis  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  saludos

----------


## Luján

> ¿Y si hacemos merchandising de embalses.net? Me apunto a socio capitalista


Casualmente a mí se me había ocurrido el domingo, mientras visitaba Benageber. Podemos hacer camisetas  y gorras, para empezar. :Big Grin: 

Se hablará.

----------


## Salut

Sólo el logo quedaría muy soso... ¿hacemos un concurso de ideas para merchandising?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xuquer

> Sólo el logo quedaría muy soso... ¿hacemos un concurso de ideas para merchandising?


Vale, inicia las propuestas o ideas. Luego ya pediriamos permiso al santo patrón ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Que alguien abra un hilo nuevo con las propuestas!! :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Estoy con vosotros.
Haría ilusión aunque sólo fuera unas camisetas.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Me apunto, pero solo si haceis aunque solo sea una partida de llaveros, que yo me agencio uno.

Saludos

----------


## Xuquer

> Estoy con vosotros.
> Haría ilusión aunque sólo fuera unas camisetas.


Y gorras para los pescanova  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jucar

Desconocía la tienda.
Lo del merchandising no es tontería, y lo de una quedada general (Benageber aparte) sería interesante. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## Xuquer

> Desconocía la tienda.
> Lo del merchandising no es tontería, y lo de una quedada general (Benageber aparte) sería interesante.


A ello, encargate  :Smile:

----------


## Embalses

La tienda la verdad es que la puse hace tiempo, se supone que le dan a embalses.net comisiones por hacer las compras hay, aunque la verdad creo que no me ha llegado ninguna jeje.

Lo del merchandaising a ver que ideas se os ocurren, a mi se me había pasado por la cabeza el hacer algún tipo de pegatinas para colocarlas en los propios embalses y así la gente supiera que puede seguir la evolución y comentar sobre dicho embalse aquí, aunque la verdad es que no he profundizado.

También hay que tener en cuenta que esta web aunque entra mucha gente (embalses.net) es una web poco rentable económicamente hablando, al menos hasta ahora, si cambia bienvenido sea.

Bueno cuando pueda le doy un vistazo a la conversación a ver que se os ha ocurrido.

Edito: Acabo de mirar lo de la tienda y la verdad es que si que ha habido compras y comisiones aunque aun no las he recibido y tampoco ha sido gran cosa aunque al menos el servidor este mes se ha pagado con la tienda, así que gracias a todos los que hayan usado la tienda como entrada a sus compras.

----------


## Xuquer

Hay que promocionar para ver si algún dia sale para ir de Paella  :Big Grin: 

En serio, iremos viendo algo con el merchandaising, hay gente que tiene buenas ideas incluso con el diseño de un futuro logo. Lo iremos hablando.  :Wink:

----------


## Jucar

Por mi parte, lo de quedar, sería "al amor de la lumbre" de algún otro acto con poder de convocatoria. Llevo poco aquí y todavía no soy capaz de evaluar quien es quien.
Por otro lado está el tema de los desplazamientos y las pernoctaciones. Esta la cosa justita como para dispendios. Dame tiempo, Xuquer, y no descarto iniciativas.

En cuanto a lo del "merchan", hay de todo.
Lo socorrido:
-Pegatina
-Pin
-Logo identificativo
-Presencia en los rótulos de los embalses del tipo "Lorenzós Land" (el de la moto
-Camisetas
-etc...
Lo suyo sería encontrar algo que, cuando lo identifiquemos en alguien, nos permita reconocer a un forero de embalses.net

----------

